# Good Steak Seasoning



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

I wanted to let everybody know about an excellent steak seasoning. My cousin and her husband told me about it a couple of summers ago when
they invited us to their bay house.

It's called Uncle Chris's Steak Seasoning. It's Fiesta brand and I get mine 
at HEB and Sam's has a large container of it.

I try and season my steaks the night before and store them in a Ziploc bag in the frig. If you can do two days even better, steaks will be very tender.

I think it makes the steak taste super good. 

I made steaks for many friends and family members and the first thing they all said was what type of seasoning did you use!

I hope you all agree and enjoy. It may not fit everyone's taste, but just in case you didn't know about it I wanted to share it with you.

Happy eating!!!!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

That's all I've used for the past 5 years. Good stuff!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Uncle Chris is excellent!!

Also try Victoria Taylor's Cracked Black Pepper Rub with Uncle Chris! It is amazing!


----------



## ITRIED (Sep 11, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> That's all I've used for the past 5 years. Good stuff!


same here with some worchestire sauce to marinate with


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Its good on burgers too ...

BTW - I like to season mine and add soy for an hour or two


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It the BOMB love it!!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Its good on burgers too ...
> 
> BTW - I like to season mine and add soy for an hour or two


Yes it is , I also use there hamburger deluxe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Uncle Chris was the best for many years. I only use chupacabra now.

http://www.2gringoschupacabra.com/collections/frontpage


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Uncle Chris is some good stuff. I use it all the time.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Uncle Chris is how I season my burgers and my family loves them.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

On a prime steak it is salt and pepper for me as I like to taste just the steak.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Jack Daniels steak seasoning is pretty good to ! Uncle chris is good can get a little salty, salt lick garlic rub is great also but can get spicy for some women ! And grub rub makes a great add on for ribs ! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I love Salt Grass Steak house Seasoning. Then I added real butter that I Slightly melted with crushed garlic on top while it rests


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's my favorite as well. I like to season the steaks and vacuum seal them the night before. Tender and great taste.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been using this and it's really good.... Blue cheese/Cajun type of taste ... Hard to explain but great taste. I hate blue cheese btw and love this stuff. Before this I was a salt and pepper guy for a long time ... Now I add this and it's great!.... You can buy online but I buy mine at chimm chimney in league city.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Hardhead59 said:


> I wanted to let everybody know about an excellent steak seasoning. My cousin and her husband told me about it a couple of summers ago when
> they invited us to their bay house.
> 
> It's called Uncle Chris's Steak Seasoning. It's Fiesta brand and I get mine
> ...


I used the advice of the 2cool network and used Uncle Chris's Steak Seasoning, and it was the best steak I ever cooked.
I learn so much from the great folks on this forum!!
Thanks again, Mark.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

I've used TexJoy steak seasoning for years..guess will try this


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

fishingcacher said:


> On a prime steak it is salt and pepper for me as I like to taste just the steak.


X2 but with olive oil.


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

So after reading this I picked up some Uncle Chris' along with a few prime NY strips from the HEB. I must say it was mighty fine! I'm usually a SnP kinda guy but that was a dang good steak!! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Love that Uncle Chris seasoning for last 5 years. We also use pinto bean seasoning made by Fiesta. it is great to mix with Uncle chris. You can cook a great pot of beans using this pinto bean seasoning, but I love it on anything I put in the pit or on the grill!


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

A light sprinkle of Fiesta fajita season on one side and John Henrys Mojave garlic pepper on the other side.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> Uncle Chris was the best for many years. I only use chupacabra now.
> 
> http://www.2gringoschupacabra.com/collections/frontpage


Try using both Uncle Chris' and Chupacabra on a steak. It is my favorite with a little low sodium soy sauce


----------

